# Best Budget Skiff/Boat



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've wanted a micro skiff for a few years now, and I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on one. The only issue I have is being in college, I don't make a salary like many do. I live 2 minutes from Lake Hartwell in South Carolina and maybe 30 minutes from some of the best fly fishing in the state. 

During the summer I hit the flats and ocean with my dad, but the boat he has is way bigger than what I would want.

Just really looking for some ideas or options from experts. Let me know what you think! 

*I mainly fly fish, even on the lake, but I have very nice bass fishing gear*


----------



## displaced trout (Feb 6, 2018)

you need to be more specific than just "cheap". What is your actual budget? What exactly do you want to use the skiff for?


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

displaced trout said:


> you need to be more specific than just "cheap". What is your actual budget? What exactly do you want to use the skiff for?


Well I didn't mean cheap, didn't mean for it to come out that way. I can't drop 10k on a boat, but down near the 2k-4K range yes. I will take this boat coastal for flats flishing, but it will mostly be used to run up rivers and creeks near the lake in beside to get better spots to fly fish. Also the water is where I can relax so I would just want to pole out somewhere and chill.


----------



## displaced trout (Feb 6, 2018)

DBarker29 said:


> Well I didn't mean cheap, didn't mean for it to come out that way. I can't drop 10k on a boat, but down near the 2k-4K range yes. I will take this boat coastal for flats flishing, but it will mostly be used to run up rivers and creeks near the lake in beside to get better spots to fly fish. Also the water is where I can relax so I would just want to pole out somewhere and chill.


2-4k range is going to be super tough. a towee is obviously the boat you should be looking for, and its definitely one of the cheaper skiffs out there, but it'll be hard to find one for 4k. then again it will be hard to find anything aside from a jon boat for 4k.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

I fished for years out of a jon boat (on Lake Hartwell as well) and then brought it down to Charleston when I moved here, I had a poling platform made for it and made it work. It will kick your ass but it works and is within your budget.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

displaced trout said:


> 2-4k range is going to be super tough. a towee is obviously the boat you should be looking for, and its definitely one of the cheaper skiffs out there, but it'll be hard to find one for 4k. then again it will be hard to find anything aside from a jon boat for 4k.


Another thing I was think of is Taking a job boat and building it into a skiff, I haven't seen it done too many times he say I would want but it might just work. My other option is always to wait it out and save up though! I'm not dying to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

SCFLY said:


> I fished for years out of a jon boat (on Lake Hartwell as well) and then brought it down to Charleston when I moved here, I had a poling platform made for it and made it work. It will kick your ass but it works and is within your budget.


That's awesome, how much did getting the poling platform run you? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

i found a guy who did the whole thing for 6 or 7 hundred dollars, thats been a few years ago though.


----------



## displaced trout (Feb 6, 2018)

DBarker29 said:


> That's awesome, how much did getting the poling platform run you? If you don't mind me asking.


cooler on the back seat works for poling. keep in mind they pole like complete ass though. wind moves them better than a pole does. on the plus side, youll be in heaven when you finally start pushing a real skiff


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

displaced trout said:


> cooler on the back seat works for poling. keep in mind they pole like complete ass though. wind moves them better than a pole does. on the plus side, youll be in heaven when you finally start pushing a real skiff


Very true, would a flat bottom push better than a conventional boat shape?


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I went to Clemson and got to know Lake Hartwell pretty well. Best thing I did was buy a 15' side console High Tide in mint condition for $3500 at the beginning of my junior year. We would chase striper on the fly and crush bass around the docks. When I would come home to Charleston I just put the yeti on the back bench seat and poled it no problem. A lot of good times on that little boat. 

Side note....how are the lake levels these days? They fluctuated so much my last year there it was a constant challenge to find fish.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Look for a Gheenoe or RiverHawk. Both are budget friendly and very capable. Plane easily with small motors and can be found easily. 

Not trying to sell you a boat but just an example: I have a 13' RiverHawk with a 9.9 Merc and trailer that I will be selling soon for 2k. I have fished this boat a lot, while it's not going to be dry when it's choppy, it will get you to very shallow fish, and it will get you there cheap.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

You sure you want to deal with the headache of a boat in that price range for just a few months per year??? Take advantage of those fly fishing spots as much as possible and use the boat you have free access 

But to answer your question, I would look at an old gheenoe or lower end welded Jon boat. The Jon boat would be better for the lake, the gheenoe better for the few opportunities it sounds like you have for saltwater if you are okay with staying in the shallow marshes.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe you should consider a large fishing kayak like a Pro Angler or a Big Tuna. You don't have the same range as a power boat but there are other advantages to them. Also check out TB (Tiny Boat) Nation on YouTube for ideas on converting small aluminum boats in to small fishing machines.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

ReelFisher said:


> I went to Clemson and got to know Lake Hartwell pretty well. Best thing I did was buy a 15' side console High Tide in mint condition for $3500 at the beginning of my junior year. We would chase striper on the fly and crush bass around the docks. When I would come home to Charleston I just put the yeti on the back bench seat and poled it no problem. A lot of good times on that little boat.
> 
> Side note....how are the lake levels these days? They fluctuated so much my last year there it was a constant challenge to find fish.


The levels are low, but they're staying consistent at least. It's not as difficult to find fish like it used to be, but it's still not what it could be sadly.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> Maybe you should consider a large fishing kayak like a Pro Angler or a Big Tuna. You don't have the same range as a power boat but there are other advantages to them. Also check out TB (Tiny Boat) Nation on YouTube for ideas on converting small aluminum boats in to small fishing machines.


Great advice, thanks, do you know anything on the Mayfly? I've heard mixed reviews on it. Don't know if that's worth a look at.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Dawhoo said:


> You sure you want to deal with the headache of a boat in that price range for just a few months per year??? Take advantage of those fly fishing spots as much as possible and use the boat you have free access
> 
> But to answer your question, I would look at an old gheenoe or lower end welded Jon boat. The Jon boat would be better for the lake, the gheenoe better for the few opportunities it sounds like you have for saltwater if you are okay with staying in the shallow marshes.


Yeah I know what you mean, it's not necessarily where I want to be. I kill the spots I have for fly fishing now, just want to branch out. The issue is my car can't even pull my dads boat (I have a 4runner, so it can haul, just not his). We've tried it and it was a terrible drive haha. But I would be using all year around on the lake next to me, but coastal would only be a few months out of the year.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Look for a Gheenoe or RiverHawk. Both are budget friendly and very capable. Plane easily with small motors and can be found easily.
> 
> Not trying to sell you a boat but just an example: I have a 13' RiverHawk with a 9.9 Merc and trailer that I will be selling soon for 2k. I have fished this boat a lot, while it's not going to be dry when it's choppy, it will get you to very shallow fish, and it will get you there cheap.


I see what you mean, sounds like a good boat for a good price honestly!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

When I was in college my buddy had a 14' boat similar to a Carolina skiff. We poled from an igloo cooler with an aluminum pool net pole. Fished off of a step ladder in the front. Caught tons of reds. 
I had a 14' Whaler knockoff at my parents house, but it was not the best at sight fishing.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

You can get a project gheenoe or riverhawk for cheap and build it yourself for that much. I got my b60 with a trailer for 200 bucks and I'm rebuilding it now. Im also in college so money is tight, but its gonna be awesome when it hits the water.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

DBarker29 said:


> Great advice, thanks, do you know anything on the Mayfly? I've heard mixed reviews on it. Don't know if that's worth a look at.


Shoot me a PM if you want to talk Jackson Kayaks. I have kayaked fished for years and deal a lot with Jacksons. I know the Half-moon in Greenville just got a Mayfly if you want to check one out. I would also look into the Liska.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

DBarker29 said:


> Great advice, thanks, do you know anything on the Mayfly? I've heard mixed reviews on it. Don't know if that's worth a look at.


If you go the Jackson route, which is a great choice I have a cuda HD and it is awesome, comes epuiped to fish, some others don't. Check out evolution outdoors, they're out of Florida but they ship free and you can get a factory second with minor blemishes for around 1300. I haven't even been able to find what is wrong with mine.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

DBarker29 said:


> Great advice, thanks, do you know anything on the Mayfly? I've heard mixed reviews on it. Don't know if that's worth a look at.


I don't know anything about the Mayfly. I've always fished from a Ride135 or a Hobie Pro Angler.
You can usually pick up a good kayak on Craigslist, but you need to have made up your mind about what you want.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

^that is the hard part. Kayak, solo skiff, jon, or keep saving? Haha tough decision for someone with none of the options!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't remember you saying you wanted a kayak. This guy wants to pole, stalk, hunt with a fly rod. Minimum get a River Hawk or save your money and get a Towee. Then when you graduate and get a job, get yourself a real flats boat like Maverick, Hewes, or ......
One other thing. Get your boat before you get married. That way you you don't have to ask permission


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@permitchaser spoken like a married man +1


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

KurtActual said:


> @permitchaser spoken like a married man +1


Yep 49 years, beat that!


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I don't remember you saying you wanted a kayak. This guy wants to pole, stalk, hunt with a fly rod. Minimum get a River Hawk or save your money and get a Towee. Then when you graduate and get a job, get yourself a real flats boat like Maverick, Hewes, or ......
> One other thing. Get your boat before you get married. That way you you don't have to ask permission


And we said in unison "amen"


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

A new Gheenoe highsider is $1,340. 
http://www.gheenoe.net/fifteenfour.html

A trailer with 12” wheels is $260 at Northern, bolt on a longer tongue. 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612543_200612543

If you’re pressed for money after that, it’s perfectly capable with oars and a push pole. I’ve been fishing from a 1432 Jon boat with only that for the last 2 years. 

If you get tired of rowing or have more to spend, here are 1 year old Mercury 9.9’s for $1,495. 
https://www.smalloutboards.com/m99.htm


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> A new Gheenoe highsider is $1,340.
> http://www.gheenoe.net/fifteenfour.html
> 
> A trailer with 12” wheels is $260 at Northern, bolt on a longer tongue.
> ...


I'm digging this a lot, appreciate the links!


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

albrighty_then said:


> If you go the Jackson route, which is a great choice I have a cuda HD and it is awesome, comes epuiped to fish, some others don't. Check out evolution outdoors, they're out of Florida but they ship free and you can get a factory second with minor blemishes for around 1300. I haven't even been able to find what is wrong with mine.


That's a great steal, appreciate the info


----------

